# Old crates in Abu Dhabi?



## sasskennedy (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi!
Does anyone know where I can find some old used/cheap crates for a project that I'm working on? I just need a few but can't seem to get anyone to reply to my queries!

Thanks 

Sarah


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Discarded crates/boxes/bits of cardboard are like currency here to some people, you'll struggle to find someone giving them away I think.


----------

